

MonkeyContact - sarahfriedland
http://www.monkeycontact.com
MonkeyContact allows you to find people by name, company, location, job function or a combination. It does not matter what social network you are contacted to them by. MonkeyContact is your personal people search right within Gmail, Google.com search or the web.<p>Available for Safari, Firefox and Chrome.  For more information visit http://www.monkeycontact.com
======
Uhhrrr
In Chrome, entering text into the middle of the page and hitting enter or the
search button results in nothing happening.

